# ICD-10-CM: The Complete Official Draft Code Set



## jmoravecz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello!  Can anyone tell me if changes were made between the release of the 2012 ICD-10-CM Official draft code set?  I'm trying to determine if I should purchase the 2014 version?  Thanks so much!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes there was one code deleted and several other changes to excludes notes


----------



## jmoravecz (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks so much, Debra!


----------

